# FREE from Hidden Path Audio, Orchestral Rise Builder!



## Hidden_Path (Dec 16, 2016)

You heard it right, a FREE orchestral sample library for your epic orchestral rise/glissando needs! Simply click our link below and sign up to our newsletter and you'll receive a download link immediately.





​Recorded with full orchestra in a traditional scoring stage environment, our ORCHESTRAL RISE BUILDER makes creating a massive crescendo or epic finale a breeze.

The ORCHESTRAL RISE BUILDER is laid out in mapped keyboard sections of long, medium, and short risers, each containing full orchestra, strings only (arco and trem), brass only, and woodwinds only regions. With every mapped note being a uniquely recorded take of the same length, one has the ability to create a custom riser comprised of only the certain sections, or go all in and create a thundering rise of multiple takes together (with zero phasing)!




​For more info, system requirements and download links please see the product page:

http://www.hiddenpathaudio.com/free
​


----------



## Tom78 (Dec 16, 2016)

Great Stuff! It sounds really nice! Thanks


----------



## BenG (Dec 16, 2016)

Very cool and generous!


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 16, 2016)

Excellent. Thank you very much.
What a cool week for freebies and heavy discounts.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks! Excellent instrument


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you. I don't have full retail of Kontakt5 yet, but I am keeping this free library


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

Call me paranoid but I am choosing to be cautious here... no demos, no walkthrus, new person, new facebook, new company supposedly in LA, with NO other products on the market, no way to contact, no address, offering files for us to download into our DAWs... a possible honeypot... I mean, who can resist?

As a victim of identity theft and an avid listener to Security Now, in an unfortunate world where malicious software/ransomware is increasingly wangling it's way/spoofed into our systems, I'm going to cautiously pass on this *possibly wonderful gift* from a TOTAL stranger.


----------



## eddiemellencamp (Dec 16, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Call me paranoid but no demos, no walkthrus, new person, new facebook, new company supposedly in LA, with NO other products on the market, offering files for us to download into our DAWs... a possible honeypot... I mean, who can resist?
> 
> As a victim of identity theft and an avid listener to Security Now, in an unfortunate world where malicious software/ransomware is increasingly wangling it's way/spoofed into our systems, I'm going to cautiously pass on this possibly wonderful gift from a TOTAL stranger


Nobody would target such a small community and go to this kind of effort. You should maybe take a step back and think about relaxing, just getting a little perspective on things, calming down. First things first though, PM me your social security or whatever equivalent they have in your backwards country, and I can help you get through this.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

Eddie... I'm just being cautious... too many folks have ended up with ransomware which appears 30 or 60 days after a "this is cool" download from an unknown source and the impact is huge... Not sayin'... just sayin'


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 16, 2016)

eddiemellencamp said:


> Nobody would target such a small community and go to this kind of effort. You should maybe take a step back and think about relaxing, just getting a little perspective on things, calming down. First things first though, PM me your social security or whatever equivalent they have in your backwards country, and I can help you get through this.


That caught me off guard and made me laugh out loud. Very funny, although I thought the same thing as Vastman and passed for now.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 16, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Eddie... I'm just being cautious... too many folks have ended up with ransomware which appears 30 or 60 days after a "this is cool" download from an unknown source and the impact is huge... Not sayin'... just sayin'


Thanks for your words of caution. I decided to pass as well. If this is legit, I thank the author for the offer.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 16, 2016)

PDF with product is 5 pages, logo and pics, pretty complete, and includes:
"Thank you for downloading our very first FREE product, the ORCHESTRAL RISE BUILDER! This orchestral sample library was recorded with members of the Georgian National Philharmonic at the Georgian Film Studio scoring stage in Tbilisi, Georgia."
Makes me think less of a scam (too much info) and more of a "rebranding"... Olajide?


----------



## eddiemellencamp (Dec 16, 2016)

https://hiddenpathaudio.us14.list-manage.com/subscribe/confirm-captcha


> Hidden Path Audio
> 11740 Wilshire Blvd.
> Unit A2005
> Los Angeles, CA 90025



https://www.yelp.com/biz/barrington-plaza-los-angeles


> The community is nice, the location is great, but some neighbors throw trash from the windows, and some neighbors don't clean the dog poop, just let their dogs p everywhere. Could you guys please stop doing this?


Busted, HPA, if that is even your real name?!


----------



## reids (Dec 16, 2016)

eddiemellencamp said:


> https://hiddenpathaudio.us14.list-manage.com/subscribe/confirm-captcha
> 
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/barrington-plaza-los-angeles
> ...



Whoa...say it isn't so!!!!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm sure ur probably right, Kurt... seems reids nailed it. A rather interesting bit of controversial recent history I missed! Out of curiosity, I checked and "Hidden Path" was perusing the thread after my post and chose not to say anything; so I'll let you all be the guinea's on this one! Too many hacks coming out of that area of the world these days...new "business" ventures starting up all the time! And I'm pretty happy with my rig as it is!

Time for bed! Goodnight, all...

Ooops! good one, Alex... wow! quite a list... Shell city? Interesting games afoot, possibly! Ta Ta, everyone... data backed up, you guineas? disconnect that hd!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

when I click eddie's top link I don't get an address I get this: 




*Come, Watson, come! The game is afoot.*
You've stumbled upon a missing page, but the evidence is elementary. We're on the case.

Return To The Dashboard

which takes me to this: 
______
/ ___M ]__
C{ ( o o )}
{ ••
\___
––––´


You probably found this page because one of our subscribers used MailChimp to send you an email campaign, and you traced a link in the email back here to investigate. MailChimp is an email-marketing service that serves more than 14 million companies of all shapes and sizes, from all over the world. We send more than 1 billion emails every day, and we help our customers comply with spam laws and best practices so they can get their campaigns into their subscribers' inboxes.

__
|\/| _ .|/ |_ . _ _
| |(_|||\__| )|||||_)
|
Love What You Do



Personally, I'm lost and tired of this... going to bed for reals this time! Will hope for Sonnokinetic's Soto to be on special in the morning, to end this on a hopeful "note"


----------



## eddiemellencamp (Dec 16, 2016)

Vastman said:


> when I click eddie's top link I don't get an address I get this:


Send a burner at the HPA newsletter or just take my word for it. Nothing stopping them from looking up a random LA apartment and saying it's their HQ though, is there?!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 16, 2016)

I think the LA references may be a cover (all easily forged), and the Boston references are a private registry service (used for website domain registration). Could be anyone, but I believe they recorded in Tbilisi, Georgia. Good to be safe Vastman, I agree that there is already a vast amount of great stuff to work with, it's nice to disconnect for a time. Merry Christmas.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 17, 2016)

Call me green, but what's the risk of signing up for a newsletter with a dedicated 'spam email' account to be able to download this and check it out?


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 17, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Call me green, but what's the risk of signing up for a newsletter with a dedicated 'spam email' account to be able to download this and check it out?




The risk, very highly unlikely, is that, although none of files in the download are executables, there is some kind of vulnerability in Kontakt when the instrument or samples are loaded that cause something like a stack overflow to allow code within the downloaded files be executed. There could even be an exploit in the PDF documentation - a risk you run with any document you open in your reader. (Similar exploits carried in non-executables such as Word files have been largely eliminated). Just visiting a compromised web page (especially porn sites ) has risks. Macs are no longer safer than PCs if you are running a current version of Windows.

Caution is commendable, but we're all screwed. I downloaded this instrument without hesitation. Life is short!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 17, 2016)

I strongly suggest @Hidden_Path gets in here and sets the record straight... and at the same time perhaps other users could hold off on the conspiracy theories... we could give the benefit of the doubt and wait for a reply...


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 17, 2016)

I also downloaded and extracted the library (it was an RAR file). I'm on a Mac, and it did not ask for my system password, so it didn't seem like it wanted to install anything malicious. However, caution should always be exercised, especially from an unknown developer. I did not inspect the file before I extracted it, so I could not verify what the package actually contained. If someone could do that, it would make all of us feel better.

I agree with mc_deli - Hidden Path should come forward tell us about the company to give us confidence and make us feel that they are legit. Ransomware is a serious problem, and I didn't think about a Kontakt exploit as a possibility.


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 17, 2016)

I instantly grabbed it, without even questioning anything. I am not to worried as I have no valuable projects, but it would indeed be nice if they can set the record straight.


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

This is a little side project of mine. The rise builder was something I created quite a while back for personal use, and thought it might be useful to others as well... and figured the holidays would be a nice time to share it. simple as that, nothing malicious intended!

So... can we put the pitchforks down now?


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for chiming in here and thanks for the risers!


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 17, 2016)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## SBK (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh my god. A new company is a new company and its like that. I bet they are preparing some libraries and this is just a freebie so you can get to know them. The subscribe is to get their new produts alert... can't believe how suspicious some people are. Like they will get your credit card number or something


----------



## SBK (Dec 17, 2016)

To new companies out there: This shows you what not to do in you first ever product that is Also Free. Don't put a first product as Free without having
1: a demo sound
2 : a way to contact you
3: Don't make a new facebook and VI control account the same day, cause it will look suspicious. Actually don't make an account at all, let the people find you themeselves...

Instead:
1: Have a demo song for your Freebie so they can listen to it first. Then they can know that it isn't b#%[email protected]
2: Have contact details , so they can contact with their complaints and all for the FREEbie...
3: Make an account 5 years ago, and post it 5 years later.

Don't make the same mistake....


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

With the way suspicion arose with this free product, what other "developers" have gone to extensive lengths to corrupt your Kontakt software? Seems like a huge waste of time to me.

Btw, I immediately signed up for the newsletter as soon as I read the post. I'm pretty cautious when it comes to hacks, which is why I've never been a victim, and I didnt see any red flags with this. Always better to be safe than sorry though, so I can understand the cautious approach.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 17, 2016)

SBK said:


> To new companies out there: This shows you what not to do in you first ever product that is Also Free. Don't put a first product as Free without having
> 1: a demo sound
> 2 : a way to contact you
> 3: Don't make a new facebook and VI control account the same day, cause it will look suspicious. Actually don't make an account at all, let the people find you themeselves...
> ...



So if I start a sample company I sign up first for VI control, then wait 5 years?
Seems very anti-internet (slow), couldn't I just snail mail myself a self addressed envelope?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 17, 2016)

Lets try to get back to topic, guys..? 
What do you think of the freebie?


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 17, 2016)

Can't fault anyone for being cautious, so it's understandable.... although that being said, believe me, if I had any 'hacking' skills I'd be working on upending some recent election results rather than coming after you lot!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> With the way suspicion arose with this free product, what other "developers" have gone to extensive lengths to corrupt your Kontakt software? Seems like a huge waste of time to me.
> 
> Btw, I immediately signed up for the newsletter as soon as I read the post. I'm pretty cautious when it comes to hacks, which is why I've never been a victim, and I didnt see any red flags with this. Always better to be safe than sorry though, so I can understand the cautious approach.



To be clear, the idea is Konakt would initiate a dormant app within the files, potentially hacking your computer, getting sensitive information, and auto sending it to it's creator. So, yes, it could be more than just hacking you kontakt. Even ransom-ware is possible this way. Glad the creator/OP chimed in.

The risers are nice. Could have more functions on the GUI and more variations, but it's a great sampler. Thanks Kranz.


----------



## doctornine (Dec 17, 2016)

j_kranz said:


> So... can we put the pitchforks down now?



Hah if you use this forum, I'm pretty sure you've already seen that around here: you are guilty if proven innocent, you will be castigated for doing something nice, any music you happen to like or even write is way inferior to whatever anyone else posts. And they are AWLAYS right.

Anywho, I downloaded it right away, it's great. It's actually better than some stuff I've paid for, so thanks from me


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Hah if you use this forum, I'm pretty sure you've already seen that around here: you are guilty if proven innocent, you will be castigated for doing something nice, any music you happen to like or even write is way inferior to whatever anyone else posts. And they are AWLAYS right.
> 
> Anywho, I downloaded it right away, it's great. It's actually better than some stuff I've paid for, so thanks from me



If people think we carry pitchforks around here, try being a member of the CGC forum. They make this place look like Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> To be clear, the idea is Konakt would initiate a dormant app within the files, potentially hacking your computer, getting sensitive information, and auto sending it to it's creator. So, yes, it could be more than just hacking you kontakt. Even ransom-ware is possible this way. Glad the creator/OP chimed in.
> 
> The risers are nice. Could have more functions on the GUI and more variations, but it's a great sampler. Thanks Kranz.



So true, but still, what developers have done this? I'm not implying it hasnt happened, I'm justing wanting to be informed.


----------



## Hidden_Path (Dec 17, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Anywho, I downloaded it right away, it's great. It's actually better than some stuff I've paid for, so thanks from me



Thanks! That's the best praise I can ask for! Glad some folks are digging it, it was a fun little thing to put together.


----------



## catsass (Dec 17, 2016)

I think the above post from the dev is not what it appears to be. I believe it to be a code, only decipherable by an EastWest secret decoder ring. When initiated, it could potentially set off a Kontakt self-destruct mechanism.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 17, 2016)

catsass said:


> I think the above post from the dev is not what it appears to be. I believe it to be a code, only decipherable by an EastWest secret decoder ring. When initiated, it could potentially *set off a Kontakt self-destruct mechanism.*



With the latest complaints about Kontakt some would think NI doesn't need anyone's help.


----------



## SBK (Dec 17, 2016)

catsass said:


> I think the above post from the dev is not what it appears to be. I believe it to be a code, only decipherable by an EastWest secret decoder ring. When initiated, it could potentially set off a Kontakt self-destruct mechanism.


hahahahaha


----------



## Quasar (Dec 17, 2016)

j_kranz said:


> Can't fault anyone for being cautious, so it's understandable.... although that being said, believe me, if I had any 'hacking' skills I'd be working on upending some recent election results rather than coming after you lot!



Thanks for the gift! Will try it out this afternoon... Totally agree that maybe one non-judgmental cautionary post indicating that a download seems to be coming from an unknown source out of the blue is fine, but the following speculative rumor-expanding stuff, endemic to web forums in general (the medium continues to always be the message) became unfortunate and inappropriate IMHO.

This is not a political forum, but if you can summon some hacking skills in "that" area, please do so quickly and absolutely do go for it.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2016)

"Paranoia will destroy ya" - The Kinks


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 17, 2016)

Hidden_Path said:


> Thanks! That's the best praise I can ask for! Glad some folks are digging it, it was a fun little thing to put together.


You didn't, per chance, bump into a character called Paris while you were out in Georgia!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 17, 2016)

eddiemellencamp said:


> some neighbors don't clean the dog poop, just let their dogs p everywhere.



welcome to Los Angeles!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 17, 2016)

LOLthread. Downloaded with glee.


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 17, 2016)

I shall put my pitchfork down! Lib might come in handy sometime


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the gift, Jonathan....or the Russian hacker who took over Jonathan's account, pretending to post from Jonathan, when in reality, our computers will be bricked with ransomware in about 30 days. I'm not paranoid though.


----------



## SBK (Dec 17, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Thanks for the gift, Jonathan....or the Russian hacker who took over Jonathan's account, pretending to post from Jonathan, when in reality, our computers will be bricked with ransomware in about 30 days. I'm not paranoid though.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 19, 2016)

Lovely. Thanks.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Dec 20, 2016)

I've already used this in 2 trailer tracks for a library. Thanks for this! My new go-to for string risers for sure.


----------



## robertGL (Dec 20, 2016)

Any chance of a different format than Kontakt?


----------



## Hidden_Path (Dec 20, 2016)

robertGL said:


> Any chance of a different format than Kontakt?



No plans currently, but out of curiosity what would your preference be?


----------



## robertGL (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello thanks for the response - I own independence pro and emulator x, but those are defunct. Assuming you have no IP issues, any translateable format is fine with me. Wave, Halion, exs24, acid,,,


----------



## Mundano (Dec 20, 2016)

I think the company's name is self explanatory... an interesting way of promoting first appearance.
At the other side, after watching "Snowden" movie it is clear for me that what i was suspecting many years ago, it wasn't paranoic at all...


----------



## eddiemellencamp (Dec 21, 2016)

Mundano said:


> I think the company's name is self explanatory... an interesting way of promoting first appearance.
> At the other side, after watching "Snowden" movie it is clear for me that what i was suspecting many years ago, it wasn't paranoic at all...


----------

